# Stasis???



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

The Stasis Audis are not on the grid at Sebring for the Speed WC Touring Cars, why is this so? Are they going to race this season?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Stasis??? (lappies)*

We were cruising the portion of the infield where their truck normally is and didn't see them. Not sure what's up.


----------

